# Chis holding grudges



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I know I've said it myself that dogs don't know how to hold grudges, but my mom's chi gets mad and stays that way for 2-3 days at a time if my mom or dad reprimands her. She actually avoids them and will walk all the way around the room to avoid them. Is this normal behaviour? Have any of you guys experienced anything similar to this?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I swear Carl used to pee on the floor when he was mad at me. 
When he was a puppy I would gate him in the kitchen if I couldn't watch him. He would whine for a while and then eventually just pee in the middle of the floor, or right NEXT to his pad.
He was potty-trained then too. 
Silly puppies...


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah, they definitely hold grudges. I know Yoshi does. When she's mad at me, she pees on the floor, or poos in the hallway. Or she shreds things up in my room. She also snubs me when I go to give her kisses


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

I have a few stories that make me wonder if they understand more than we'd like to admit.. 
When Freia was a baby and I'd go into another room and close the door, she'd always leave me a little present. Then when my hubby left for Norway, she'd destroy different little things of mine and pile up his stuff! (Wish I took a pic!)
Also, the few times she escaped the kitchen while I was at work (she was about 3 months old), she'd drag whatever she could find of mine and put it by the front door!!! I guess it's because I'm the one that put them in the kitchen before I'd go to work?
And when Beenie was our "only child" (haha) and got reprimanded, he'd without fail find my hubby's safety glasses for work and chew on them.. unless of course he could find a hat! If he thought that I wasn't paying him enough attention he'd steal my lipgloss.
Dogs sure do the funniest things


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

toby doesn't hold a grudge, but when my daughter gets up in my lap he goes right to the door and scratches to be let out. It is like he knows I will get up to let him out and then she will have to get off my lap!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

not sure she holds a grudge but definatly gets in a mood - i left Twig with my mum overnight on saturday and when i picked her up sunday she was really pleased to see me until we got home where she went and sulked in her bed until bedtime when she came and cuddled upto me again


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

My older chi does. When he is mad at me, he will turn his back to me,won't give kisses and pretty much ignores me for however long he thinks is appropriate! Sometimes that can last a few hours!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Pookypeds said:


> My older chi does. When he is mad at me, he will turn his back to me,won't give kisses and pretty much ignores me for however long he thinks is appropriate! Sometimes that can last a few hours!!


That is sooooo funny. I had a spaniel mix, Bandit, that would do that. With her it could go on for a couple days tho. She was relentless.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Those stories are all great! Thanks for sharing you guys. I guess chis do act on their emotions in different ways. I just wanted to make sure that it wasn't just my Minnie that was doing this to my poor parents who feel absolutely horrible after they reprimand her and she totally avoids them at all costs.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

When Carl thinks he's not getting enough attention he steals things 
Sometimes he just looks for trouble...he'll steal socks and slippers and just try to cause trouble  Silly baby.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Katie 18 said:


> When Carl thinks he's not getting enough attention he steals things
> Sometimes he just looks for trouble...he'll steal socks and slippers and just try to cause trouble  Silly baby.


LOL Katie, what a funny little boy! Ernie doesn't need a reason to steal things. His favorite is Phil's old beatup slipper that is way past replacing.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Anything to get attention right? When I'm on my laptop or when I'm reading, MInky will come sit RIGHT in front to block whatever it is that I'm looking at and she won't budge until I pet her or pay attention to her. Or better yet, when I'm talking on the phone with my b/f, I don't know if she does this to shut me up or to get my attention, but she'll come up right next to my face when I'm lying on my bed and just put her whole body right over my mouth. I don't know if she's trying to shut me up, or if she just wants kisses, but I find it hilarious! LOL. Chis are so silly! But they make us laugh so much because they are such silly heads.


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

Gimzo sure holds a grudge.. My oldest bought him a harness today, I put it on him cause he just had to go outside where it was so nice. Well when it was time to take it off....he got nasty, growling and snapping at who ever tried, I slapped his mouth (not hard) and said NO in a stern voice, well he kept doing it.. I slapped him again, put him on his bed and said STAY...(well you know he didn't stay, he ran for help lol)..

Well that was hours ago and he wants nothing to do with me lmao..see if he still feels that way when it's bedtime and I head up the stairs that he can't do..lol wanna bet he will suck up then and want in my bed. lol
He's been sticking with my oldest ALL night here.


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh I forgot to mention that I have to get this attitude out of him..my oldest is having a baby next month and I don't want him snapping at the baby, I want them to get along by the time she's walking lol
When he's mad he show's the chic attitude...


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

kimmiek915 said:


> just put her whole body right over my mouth. I don't know if she's trying to shut me up, or if she just wants kisses, but I find it hilarious! LOL. Chis are so silly! But they make us laugh so much because they are such silly heads.


That's a hoot Kimmie! They do such funny things. 

So Karen, did Gizmo change his attitude at bedtime? LOL

When I'm on the computer for any amount of time at all, Buford goes and gets all his clothes and drags them out. I still can't figure that one out!


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

LOL Yes Gizmo sure changed his attitude when he wanted to get up those stairs.. he's so funny. He can't jump up onto the bed either so he jumped around dancing all around my feet until I let him up then he cuddled in...Attitude was gone..for now..

When I am busy Gizmo will drag out all his toys, chewies etc drop them at my feet and cry.. lmao wonder what he wants lol...


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm telling you! They really are such smart little creatures! I heard that when you're trying to introduce your pup to a baby you should bring the baby's blanket or anything with the baby's scent on it. If the dog doesn't pounce on it and is careful around it, you will know that that is how the dog will treat the baby. However, if it just goes right to and shows no respect for it, then you might have more work to do to ensure that your dog will show respect for the baby in person. Good luck with that!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Haha!! Right now, my younger chi is holding a grudge against me, and I didn't even do the thing to tick him off! Pedro is in his basket, won't look at me or anything because my HUSBAND is eating some sherbert and didn't give him any!!! It's like I'M suppose to tell DADDY to give him some, or else I get the big snub!!! LOL!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Mine have never done anything to make me think they're mad at me. My Mil did tell me she had a chi once that pouted for days because she scolded it I think it just didn't like her :lol: She's not a animal person at all


----------

